# how does one make a custom rom?



## bitojoe (Nov 20, 2011)

In order to learn how to make custom roms, what does one need to learn how to do first? How is roming different for the Droid 2 Global compared to other phones like HTC. What are the first steps one has to take in order to make custom roms?

Please give it to me simply so that i understand! Ive always thought that doing something like this would be cool and beneficial.

Thanks!


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

LOL. Never knew "HTC" was a phone.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Understand Linux. When I first jumped in, the D2G only had de-blurred roms (versions based on moto official). The first source port came after a couple months of trying and was a port of the D2 Sapphire rom by cvpcs ported by me. Essentially it boils down to persistance and learning from others work.


----------



## bitojoe (Nov 20, 2011)

dnyor93 said:


> Understand Linux. When I first jumped in, the D2G only had de-blurred roms (versions based on moto official). The first source port came after a couple months of trying and was a port of the D2 Sapphire rom by cvpcs ported by me. Essentially it boils down to persistance and learning from others work.


So should i just learn off of others work for now? what is the settup i would have? like should i have ubuntu duel booted on my cpu or just in a virutal box? also what programs will i have to learn/use?


----------

